# 2 Wood Stoves on one Flu?



## CWME (Aug 23, 2010)

What is the feasability of having two wood fired apliances on one flu. Obviously only one stove would be used at a time. I don't want to disconnect my oil fired boiler from the other flu for when we go away etc.

Anyone done it? concerns? best practices? 

Some days the wood furnace is a bit much to heat the house. Be nice to use the normal wood stove to take the edge off but not cook us out.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 23, 2010)

Its against code for sure.


----------



## CWME (Aug 23, 2010)

smokinj said:


> Its against code for sure.



I am sure it is. Just curious if there is a way to safely do it.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 23, 2010)

CWME said:


> I am sure it is. Just curious if there is a way to safely do it.



If your only running one at a time it maybe ok, but if you have a fire and there both hook-up now you have a big problem!


----------



## sunfish (Aug 23, 2010)

Probably not the best idea. But I've been runing two wood stoves on one flu for 10 years and usually run them both at the same time. No problems.


----------



## jerryw66 (Aug 23, 2010)

In the old days, it was done a lot, masonry chimneys with big flues. Definitely not recommended, but could be done, have dampers on both, and use carefully, clean it a little more often and you probably won't have any problems, but I won't be the guy insuring you.


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 24, 2010)

The technical reason against multiple burners on a single flue was that MIXING say a wood stove with an oil or gas furnace COULD create a downdraft spark from the wood igniting the gas or oil furnace. 

Reason #2: if the total draft is not sufficient for multiple burners, a backdraft or CO2 could be dangerous in the living space.

While the Fire Marshal does not recommend multiple different burners on a single flue, it is done and has been done safely for decades FOR WOOD STOVES.
And, no code here prohibiting it. None.

Figure out your draft (borrow the tool from a HVAC tech), then use the stoves safely.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, around here _*it is*_ against code. Check with your homeowners insurance - it wouldn't be nice if you had a fire and then were denied insurance coverage because you had an illegal hookup.

Shari


----------



## smokinj (Aug 24, 2010)

You can justifiy anything if you want to! I know of no stove manuels that says its ok to put 2 on one exahust. Be like pluging up half your truck exahust!


----------



## Mike PA (Aug 24, 2010)

The safest way to do this would be to have the stove pipe removable and cap the unused end. Then only one appliance is connected to the chimney at any time. My uncle does this with a coal and wood stove.


----------



## CWME (Aug 24, 2010)

Mike PA said:


> The safest way to do this would be to have the stove pipe removable and cap the unused end. Then only one appliance is connected to the chimney at any time. My uncle does this with a coal and wood stove.



This was kind of on the line of what I was thinking. Having a T at the intake of the chimney. I could cap off the side I am not using. I was thinking a large hose clamp could secure the pipe in use and the cap?? Using screws would be a PITA.
The other thought was the T with multiple dampers in both lines leading up to the chimney. This idea makes me nervous in the case of a chimney fire. The potential is there for more air to be drawn into the fire. May not make a difference though. 

Running both at the same time is not my goal. Being able to use both with minimal setup is. 

Thanks for the replies, gave me something to think about.


----------



## Mike PA (Aug 24, 2010)

I think that would work. I would consider screws, as it takes just a second or two to pop them out. For the cap, I wouldn't be concerned with the screws, as a press fit should be fine. To be honest, my stove pipe at home is just press fit into my chimney collar. I'm sure this is not the best way to go, but in eleven years, it has served well.

My concern with keeping the unused appliance connected is the draft and extra air that may come through the other stove, which may reduce flue temps and cause creosote build-up. Also, the connection to the indoor air being a possible means to introduce CO into the house through the unused appliance. I realize that this is extremely unlikely, but it would be possible.


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 24, 2010)

Some of this internet emotion gets tiresome.

Sum up:
1.If it's against your code, don't. Usually in urban areas CEO's ( Code Eforcement Officers do the CYA and write code as such). In rural areas such as Downeast Maine, use common sense--mostly there are no "codes" in many rural areas of the country. Besides, wood burning is not a good idea in cities like Milwaukee (GOOD BEER HOWEVER).
2. Be intelligent. Understand the science of flues and wood burning. Doubling up on flues for wood has been done safely for decades. Know the draft of your flue ( HVAC tool); measure it to match the stove(s). Burn safely and efficiently. Use seasoned fuel. Check the flues periodically and know when to clean.
3. Don't blindly follow myth "rules" ....for anything. Use your head and figure out what works, is safe. Ask. Research. Wood burning is a kind of art that takes experience; you're not going to get it all in a single season of burning.
4. Learn how to intall your own stove according to clearance and flue specs. 
It's just plain effort and learning.

C.V. of this poster: used exactly 12 different wood stoves over years in 4 different homes and 3 shops. Installed 5 complete flue systems ( I like Selkirk systems ), installed 2 SS flue liners in older masonry chimneys. Clean our present 2 flues myself yearly just as a precaution. Heat 24/7, 99.5% wood heat (no central heat or furnace), harvest ALL the wood from our woodlots. Gone through rebuilding stoves---don't if you're on a drug.  And yes, the home is well insured by a large national firm.
The heating with 2 full time EPA stoves meets the manufacturers' specs, the insurance underwriters, local CEO codes, and the state Fire Marshal regs.

JMNSHO


----------



## CWME (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Logbutcher


----------



## smokinj (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone tells you that you can hook two stoves to one pipe How ever they want to justify it is just WRONG!


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 24, 2010)

smokinj said:


> Anyone tells you that you can hook two stoves to one pipe How ever they want to justify it is just WRONG!



OK, exactly with real world facts, experience, technical info:
WHY ?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 24, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> OK, exactly with real world facts, experience, technical info:
> WHY ?



LOL There is not a chimmey installer or fireplace shop or Insurance co that would touch this with a 10 foot pole...........Thats real world.


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 25, 2010)

smokinj said:


> LOL There is not a chimmey installer or fireplace shop or Insurance co that would touch this with a 10 foot pole...........Thats real world.



Names, people, facts, specs, the chimney installer, the fireplace shop, the insurance co. What's this, some kind of magical thinking ?
Hey, you can even name the 10 foot pole . :monkey:

So........ WHY ? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 25, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> Names, people, facts, specs, the chimney installer, the fireplace shop, the insurance co. What's this, some kind of magical thinking ?
> Hey, you can even name the 10 foot pole . :monkey:
> 
> So........ WHY ? Curious minds want to know.





Lol its not my house but you can do a search anywhere you like there is no one who would put there stamp on this advise! 10 foot poles name is "you can not put 2 stoves on one flu"! There is all kinds of prof that says not to do this. Cant find any that says its OK Other than a few people on this site doesnt make it right....But you all can do whatever you want.


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 25, 2010)

smokinj said:


> Lol its not my house but you can do a search anywhere you like there is no one who would put there stamp on this advise! 10 foot poles name is "you can not put 2 stoves on one flu"! There is all kinds of prof that says not to do this. Cant find any that says its OK Other than a few people on this site doesnt make it right....But you all can do whatever you want.



As my guys used to tell me when the the sh__ was hitting the fan : " ...sh__ or get off the pot. You can't be almost pregnant. Give the order. "

So Jay, if you're just diddling online for info and passing off strong armed opinions, have no experience setting up flues, heating with any wood stove, or maintained wood flues or stoves, why are you busting my bal$$ here ? People are asking for INFORMED advice based on experience, not some Wiki blog or interruptus Google search. If You and a couple of other online buddies here need to be right..... fine. But put your reasoning out front.

Read my C.V.

Ask those who have used wood stoves or wood boilers or wood furnaces for a lifetime HOW they do it. Not in Milwaukee please .:monkey:

Jay it is real: many use and have used 2 wood stoves on one flue for decades all around suburban and rural New England. They are not in violation of local codes, have insurance, and have not had their homes burn down because of a flue fire. Flue fires are created by bad burning practices---not unseasoned wood, not multiple stoves on one flue, not pre EPA stoves, or not from bad karma.

Oh, our 2 EPA wood stoves are on separate SS Metalbestos flue, great drafts, just enough "dust" to sweep the flues 1X/year. If I had built a single home needing 2 stoves rather than adding-on as I did, I'd use one flue IF needed.

Best of success with your oil burner. 

P.S. You use PPE ?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 25, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> As my guys used to tell me when the the sh__ was hitting the fan : " ...sh__ or get off the pot. You can't be almost pregnant. Give the order. "
> 
> So Jay, if you're just diddling online for info and passing off strong armed opinions, have no experience setting up flues, heating with any wood stove, or maintained wood flues or stoves, why are you busting my bal$$ here ? People are asking for INFORMED advice based on experience, not some Wiki blog or interruptus Google search. If You and a couple of other online buddies here need to be right..... fine. But put your reasoning out front.
> 
> ...



Not busting any balls here, I dont justifiy anything to anybody! I no its wrong to run 2 stoves on one flu people do it I am sure of that doesnt make it right. LOL no I run my 880 41 in. bar in my underware! lol


----------



## CWME (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like I started a riot here... Just loooking for the good, bad, and ugly to make an informed choice on how/if I should go about this.

I thank everyone for their input on this subject. 

I think I am going to rig up the pipes for each stove so that they will both connect to the pipe that goes into the chimney. I can hang the one not being used from the rafters with wire out of the way. That way I can disconnect one and swing the other in place.


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 25, 2010)

CWME said:


> Looks like I started a riot here... Just loooking for the good, bad, and ugly to make an informed choice on how/if I should go about this.
> 
> I thank everyone for their input on this subject.
> 
> I think I am going to rig up the pipes for each stove so that they will both connect to the pipe that goes into the chimney. I can hang the one not being used from the rafters with wire out of the way. That way I can disconnect one and swing the other in place.



Not to worry: no riot, no firefight. Just want the facts. Besides it's fun to play around here with the "I read it online" crowd. Try out some of the posts by the oh so macho "pros" in the Chainsaw section here if you want riot.

My read on your solution is don't. It's Mickey Mousing rigging. Ask around your area. Talk to your CEO, and maybe the firefighters who use wood heat in their homes. Towns with rules use firefighters for wood stove and flue inspections. You may find that you need 2 flues, or --mirabile dictu: 2 stoves on 1 (one) flue. 
Just burn safe. No unprotected burning on AS.opcorn:

JMNSHO


----------



## MotorSeven (Aug 25, 2010)

I am thinking about trying this. The big Soapstone monster is going in the basement. Right above it will be the "ambiance" stove for the wife. Both will be wood fired & I can't think of a reason not to tie them both into one flue(other than draft issues). Besides, running 2 SS triple wall flues....one 35' & another 25' ain't going to be cheap.

RD


----------

